# Fire Bellied Newt egg care...help?



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

Righto, i've got 4 fire bellied newts, i believe i have 2 males and 2 females, last week one females looked really fat. I thought she had just ate to much, but then a few days ago i started to notice eggs wrapped up in the leaves of my artificial plants. Theres about 9-10 eggs that i can see at the moment, although i'm sure many more will follow as she is still crawling in the plants and laying.
There is very mixed info on the net on how to raise them, is it best to keep them in another tank so they don't get eaten? 
At the moment i've removed half of them that were easier to get to and put them in a smaller tank of shallow treated/aged water to see how they get on. 
Help ASAP will be much appreciated as i want to do a good job of raising them.
Cheers, Iain :2thumb:


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

check out these articles

Caudata Culture Articles - Raising newts from eggs

Caudata Culture Articles - Microfoods for Caudate Larvae

these should tell you all you need to know.
any further questions feel free to pm me


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

the pages morg has linked to are top class 

man some people are so lucky my fbn's still are showing any signs of laying, there pretty big tho so i hope its soon 

good luck with your eggs : victory:


----------



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for the replies. i've seperated half the eggs to see how they go, 1 of them seems to be around the 6th day stage according to the images on those links, they are pretty helpful, i'm gonna see how the ones in the tank do but will remove them if any get eaten or anything, just doing a partial water change every day on the little tank i am keeping some of the eggs in. 
Any more help will be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

If you are lucky enough to have parents that dont eat the eggs-larvae, the ones left in the tank should do great without too much care, just add lots of daphnia regularly untill the larvae reach an age that they can eat grindal worms, whiteworms etc.


----------



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

will the babies eat frozen daphnia or any other variant of frozen food, because at the moment i'm not sure where i will be able to get hold of any live daphnia, i'l ask around though...


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

you really need live food items, try asking around anybody who has a fish free garden pond, those should be teeming with daphnia and other tiny food items now.
Alternately get hold of some elodea, java moss, or simular live plants and add them to a raising tub-tank, let them catch a bit of indirect sulight, and the larvae will feed on the tiny infusoria that should come with the plants.
for an article on culturing infusoria see here
www.pollywog.co.uk: Infusoria.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

also u can get brine shrip eggs dead cheap off ebay, they'll need hatching but thats pretty simple, sadly unlike daphnia they die off after a few hours in fresh water so more cleaning will be required.


----------



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

so will most live plants do? i've actually just bought 3 new live plants for my adults tank to help with the laying instead of just having artificial plants, so would any live plant have infusoria on for the larvae to eat? how about a moss ball etc? thanks for the help :notworthy:


----------



## iain_thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


----------

